# Cody, 5 years old



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is American/German bloodline mix. It would be nice to know what people think of his stack. ^^












Just for refrence, this is how he stands normally


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

He's gorgeous when he is stacked! I'm no expert, but I think he looks great. My dogs all stand like your second picture!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse stands normally we never put him in the first picture stance


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

In the first picture his back right hock is on the ground....sorry but that is not normal or functional looking to me....







Nice expressive face though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

He's very handsome but it looks like the legs are both overextended in the stack which makes it hard to judge... The right hind leg is too low to the ground and the left hind leg is too far back. 
The way I was told was with the leg that is placed behind the dog, the hock should be at straight up and down (in other words perpendicular to the ground.)


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

that is how my boy stacks it is american showlines, my girl does that stack natural all the time and she is half west german half american showlines, my boy don't self stack like that but he can stack like it for dog shows, that stack is normal for akc showing that one leg that is down on his hock could come back a tad more but other than that he is nice


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Cody is Handsome, very expressive eyes!!! Im just excited to see a American/German line mix (the websites never seem to show mixed lines, hard to learn that way) Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Cody is a handsome looking boy, I wish i could get my Max to stack like that the only picture i have of him stacked and he's looking at the camera the little booger LOL









Steve


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ohhh sorry somehow I missed the AKC part!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

High withers, a bit too much downward slope in topline for my tastes and his croup is quite short. Excellent shoulder angulation though the upper arm should be longer. Good length of leg and pastern angle. His feet are good. Very good angulation in the rear though he is over extended. I would like to see a much more masculine head, but he has very dark eyes and a great ear set.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone. ^^ I know I over stacked him, I have other photos of him stacked for his angulation and it's not as "severe" as this one. I just think it's interesting that he can stack like this and also stack more naturally. When he stands, his back is straight and there's no slanting in his back. 
It's interesting to see what people think of him when I stack him like that.


----------

